# Firefox verlangt nach ISPConfig Installation nach Benutzername und Passwort



## teeshop (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe den Server komplett neu aufgesetzt und ispconfig neu installiert. Anschließend  ddclient über apt. Bs auf die Tatsache, daß quota sich nicht aktivieren ließ, gab es auch keine Fehlermeldungen. Alle Domains lassen sich im Browser aufrufen, bis auf eine.
Hier wird seltsamerweise Benutzername und Passwort verlangt.
Alle vorhandenen Benutzer und Passworte wurden ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe in ispconfig nur die Sprache und das Passwort umgestellt und mich gleich wieder abgemeldet. 

Mir ist die Sache völlig unverständlich.

Könnte jemand bitte helfen?

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## teeshop (11. März 2010)

*ENTSCHULDIGUNG bin im verkehrten Forum gelandet*

Sorry, aber ich habe mich versehen und bin im falschen Forum gelandet.
Wie komme ich hier wieder raus?

Gruß

teeshop


----------



## Till (12. März 2010)

Was für eine login abfrage ist das?


----------



## planet_fox (12. März 2010)

Das hatte ich auch die Tage schon, aber ich bin mir noch ned sicher wo und was das ist.Aber ich glaub das passiert wenn ein Fehler bei der Domain im bezug auf DNS ist, dann routet der das irgendwo hin.

@Till  dass ist kein Login wie auf der normalen Login Seite von ISPConfig3.
Das ist wie bei den Statistiken.


----------



## teeshop (12. März 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Was für eine login abfrage ist das?


Wie wenn man eine .htaccess angelegt hat. Habe ich aber nicht und es war auch keine zu finden.

Das Problem hat sich aber jetzt erledigt.
Ich habe viel im  Web gesucht und dann dies gefunden. -Wolllte ich sowieso gerade posten.

Auf diese Seite konnte mich sehr geholfen werden  und nun flutscht alles wieder.
 Lag wohl an dem PhP-Wurm.
http://www.denkeinfach.de/category/ubuntu/page/2/

Bis ganz nach unten scrollen.

@planet fox: Könnte das vielleicht auch Dein Problem sein?

Gruß

teeshop

P.S.
Habe nochmal die fail2ban-log angehängt.

Warnungen bekam ich nur solange, bis das PHP-Update eingespielt war.


----------

